# Kultura > Arti shqiptar >  Disa nga punimet e mia të artit

## AlametCuni

Pershendetje te gjitheve.

Ne rradhe te pare do te doja me u prezantuar pasi sic e shikoni jam i ri ne kete forum :) 

Quhem Jetmiri,  jam 16 vjec, jam nga Elbasani por jetoj ne Londer.  Vazhdoj per Art, Art Graphics dhe IT ne nje nga kolegjet e Londres.  

__________________________________________________  _

Ti lejme prezantimet dhe tani ti futemi ARTIT :)  ;) 

Ketu poshte eshte Sahati i Elbasanit dhe portret i imi (Portreti sic e shikon nuk eshte perfunduar akoma )

Titulli eshte:

Nje moment ne kohe..........

----------


## AlametCuni

Ketu eshte Rrapi i Bezistanit, rreth 35 vitesh me pare (afersisht).
Kete pikture e kam bere duke pare nje foto shume te vjeter te familjes...... Ndersa ngjyrat i kam kompozuar duke pyetur te moshuarit se cfare ngjyre kan qene ndertesat.

----------


## katana

po qenke alamet bojaxhiu ti Jetmir. 
mirseerdhe tek forumi i artit dhe shpresoj te na nderosh me punime tjera nga dora jote. 
suksese
katka

----------


## drini_në_TR

Të bukura Jetmir! Mirësevjen mes nesh, dhe shpresoj të shofim më shumë punime nga dora jote. Vërej se je atdhetarë :) shumë shumë bukur Jetmir, ashtu qofsh. Arti në fakt është mynyra më e mirë për të ngritur vlerat kulturore të një kombi, artistët kan qënë ata që në lashtësi kanë lënë kujtesat e kohërave të tyre, dhe që kanë përshkruar mjedisin që i rrethonte. Artistët poprap kanë qënë ata që vunë në pah bukuritë e mjediseve të banimeve, etj etj të popullit të tyre. Bravo Jetmir!!!

sinqerisht
drini.

----------


## hacker4hearts

mire se erdhe jetmir
bash qef me shumiccccccc:D
dhe te uroj te behesh nje piktor i mire
se keto te dyja shume te bukura jane
ja kalofsh mire
hajt tung

----------


## AlametCuni

Ju Faleminderit.
Ju pershendes te gjitheve, por ne fakt do te doja me shume komente ne kritik mbasi me duhen shume.... :)  
Jam i ri dhe duhet te mesoj.......
_________________________________________________

Te them te drejten kto jan 2 pikturat te cilat i kisha fotografuar.  
Punimet e tjera jan ne shkolle mbasi me duhet per CourseWork dhe provime.  
Do mundohem ti scanoj se shpejti dhe ti sjell ketu.

Ju Faleminderit dhe pershendetje.

----------


## Fiori

Jetmir punimet me lart me pelqyen shume. Te uroj fat ne shkolle dhe ne rrugen e gjere te artit. 

Mezi po pres te shikoj punime te tjera...


(Dicka me më shume jete ndoshta :) )

Punimet me lart jane shume te thjeshta per tu bere kritike. Megjithate nga menyra si i shikoj une (thjesht amatore). Qielli me duket shume pak qiell. Ne kuptimin eshte shume bojeqielli dhe asgje tjeter, duket sikur ka vdekur. Kur ne qiell mund ti ngaterrosh te tera ngjyrat e perseri te japesh dicka me shume se aq. _(Ne pergjithesi, pasi varet dhe cfare je dashur te pikturosh ti me lart)._ Pra pak a shume duken si detyra shtepie, por asgje e menduar dhe e ndjere nga ana jote. Nga ana tjeter, gurret e sokakut me pelqejne pak me shume. Pasi ke punuar pak, ke luajtur disi me to.

Komuniko me shume me punimet e tua dhe do ja u gjesh vete gabimet :)


Pershendetje!

----------


## AlametCuni

Erdha prap una  lool

Fiori falemindreit lal 
Te them te drejten nuk jam shume i mire ne ngjyra pasi nuk kam punuar shume..... Mgjthate un dua te zbuloj teknikat me te mira per te pikturuar ne ngjyre, dhe ti me dhe nje ide te shkelqyer! Flm...

Ketu kam sjell nje portret.... 
Kjo esht e vetmja qe gjeta ketu ne shpi, pasi te gjitha punimet i kam derguar ne shkolle per CourseWork.  Mbas date 18 do ti sjell te gjitha punimet.......
Kjo esht nje qe e gjeta rastesisht ketu ne shpi :)
Mgjthate formati i vizatimit eshte shume i madh dhe nuk ka dal komplet vizatimi... (kete e kam scanuar .....Ne fakt duhet te blej nje Digital Camera ) :)

----------


## AlametCuni

Portreti

----------


## AlametCuni

Titulli:

Sy Shkruara

----------


## SyKaLtRa

Artist  me yll se ty nuk ka o  rrusho
te lumte docka e vocel e jotja
kiss nga nje Fan e jotja ;)

----------


## AlametCuni

hahahahaaahha
Ene ti je  goca ma speciale :)) 
Thx shume 
Ene kiss back! 
Muah muah :))
 __________________________________________________  _

Meqe ke nxjerr kte angelin e vogel ene un po te jap cunin e komshijes te kercej me Ate gocen ;)

----------


## erzeni

Jetmir ,  meqense je djal i ri ke kohe te behesh piktor.

Ti do vrejtje. ok.

Si tek kulla e sahatit ashtu dhe tek pazari ti qendron vete diku aty para turizmit dikund tek sheshi taksive ku rrine policat e elbasanit me rrujt ndoj gjob.

Ti Shikon nga Kulla e po te kthehesh pak djathtas shikon pazarin aty ku shiteshin bogacet.

Qielli  eshte problem me ty.

Tek Kulla, qielli duket si nje beze blu mbrapa kulles se sahatit.  Bezja blu behet ne fabrik duke u zhytur bezja ne lengun blu te fabrikes dhe del e gjitha blu.
Qielli nuk eshte ashtu si bezja fabrikes. 
Ne varesi te Motit dhe te pozicionit te Diellit qielli merr ngjyra te cuditshme. Aty ndalo e shiko me vemendje. Mos shiko kta modernet qe sjan te zot te vizatojne dhe bejne nakatosje bojnash e krijojne gjoja piktura. Ti tek Portreti i Vajzes dhe Djalit tregon se di te vizatosh. Kjo eshte ABC e piktures. Tjerat vijne me vone.
Te lutem bej nje prove ose 120 prova me Lulet.
Vizato Lulet e mundohu te jesh sa me prane asaj qe ka krijuar Natura. Ske nevoj  te shpikesh nga koka asgje si ata trapushat ne ato postimet ketu. Mos harro perspektiven.  Pra sa me afer syrit nje objekt aq me i madh duhet vizatuar, sa me larg aq me i vogel. Nje mize tek hunda jote duket me e madhe se nje elefant atje larg.
Drita.
Syri shikon ( ndjen) ate drite cka reflektojne objektet rreth nesh.
Dielli eshte burimi i Drites diten.  Hena eshte burim i drites naten.
Kuptohet dhe Nish Elektriku eshte burim drite.
Tjera ngjyra kane objektet kur i ndricon Dielli e tjera kur i ndricon Hena. Kjo sepse ashtu vijne tek syri reflekset e drites qe objektet reflektojne.
Bej nje mundim. Vizato me ngjyra nje Trendafil me pika vese.
Ne se arrin te japesh piken e veses ne petal athere ke mbrritur shume. Mos kopjo asnji. Vetem syrit tend  besoi.
Shko ne lulishte e ngulja syte nji Luleje.

Numeroja petalet e cdo gje e shiko harmonine, simetrine  etj.

Tung.

----------


## AlametCuni

Erzen Faleminderit shume lal ...
Keto veretjet e tuja jane mese te drejta, duhet ti vej ne praktike!
Dhe nje gje tjeter qe me habiti, i dike mire rranzat e elbasani ;) lool (mos te kam gje patriot?)

Flm dhe mirupafshim (ndoshta nai her ne elbasan) :)

----------


## Pyes_Lotin

hajde patriot hajde :D hallall mer toc ;)
U bafsh nje piktor i denj dhe na nderofsh ...edhe ne elbsan do shkoj me vizitu ekspoziten tate lal ;)

ciao tani

----------


## AlametCuni

Code-cracker faleminderit lal :)
Sa per expoziten, rrezik mos hap nai ktu ne londer :P ;) (neqoftese me bjen nai telebingo )  :P 

Ene kur do takohemi nai dite, se edhe un kam gjith ato elbasanlli shoke, edhe bahemi nji dore e mire. :)
See u lal

----------


## AlametCuni

Ketu eshte portret i nje vajze.
Kete punim e kam bere ne Ink te zi.

----------


## AlametCuni

po e dergoj dhe njeher foton mbasi nuk doli ne shkrimin me pare

----------


## AlametCuni

Vajza e Merzitur

----------


## Cun Persmari

Ej PIKTORO  
shume piktura te bukra lal.
Po my favourite eshte ajo me ate lagjen e elbasanit lal, e ke qare.

KEEP IT UP

----------

